# Official Game Thread: New Jersey Nets @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST NBATV



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/nets/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/njn_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/njn/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Nets.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#C2043C">New Jersey Nets(32 - 27) (13 - 18 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(26 - 33) (13 - 16 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, March 7, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">New Jersey Nets @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST NBATV</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_malik_allen.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/malik_allen"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Malik Allen<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Villanova</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Dominguez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_kidd" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jason_kidd.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_kidd"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jason Kidd<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 4'' - California</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vince_carter" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_vince_carter.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/vince_carter"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Vince Carter<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - North Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/richard_jefferson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_richard_jefferson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/richard_jefferson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Richard Jefferson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Arizona</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_collins" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jason_collins.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_collins"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jason Collins<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 7' 0'' - Stanford</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/nenad_krstic" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/nets/krstic_140_050713.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/nenad_krstic"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Nenad Krstic<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 7' 0'' - Kraljevo, Yugoslavia</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/clifford_robinson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_clifford_robinson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/clifford_robinson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Clifford Robinson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 10'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antoine_wright" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/nets/nj_antoine_wright.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antoine_wright"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Antoine Wright<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Texas A+M</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jacque_vaughn" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jacque_vaughn.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jacque_vaughn"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jacque Vaughn<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Kansasl</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/scott_padgett" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_scott_padgett.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/scott_padgett"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Scott Padgett<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Kentucky</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Gut check time! We theoretically could be fighting with NJ for the last playoff spot by season's end, so we need to treat this as a must win game.

Can't wait to see Hinrich lock Jefferson down. :banana:


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Loss


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

The Nets played last night at home against Sacramento.

Vegas Odds: Bulls -3
Rhyder's Line: Bulls -5.5

I'm showing a half bet on the Bulls tonight.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Gut check time! We theoretically could be fighting with NJ for the last playoff spot by season's end, so we need to treat this as a must win game.
> 
> Can't wait to see Hinrich lock Jefferson down. :banana:


You would be correct if the Nets don't win the Atlantic. Secondly, I doubt Hinrich guards RJ.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Aurelino said:


> You would be correct if the Nets don't win the Atlantic. Secondly, I doubt Hinrich guards RJ.


While it won't be the whole game, in the past Skiles has put Kirk on RJeff quite a bit so Deng can guard Vince. This would be a game where we may see Deng play some SG, only because the matchup is more favorable than any other option we have. This of course assumes Nocioni is playing well or out of foul trouble.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I really don't think we have much of a chance to win tonight. I say this, because this year anytime we have a chance to win, we lose and it's disappointing to watch the games, especially when it's on national television. But I'm still hoping we win, since this is my favorite team. All I want is for us to play smart, and aggresive, and play some great basketball for 48 minutes. Not just for 10 minutes a game. Plus if we could go through one game without having someone posterize Noce or Tyson or one of our guards, it would be really nice. Unfortunately, tonight may not be the night, when the opposing team has VC and RJ on their team. Oh well, I hope we can still play great basketball even while we're getting dunked on every time Carter gets the ball.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Pretty big game tonight. Out of the next three; New Jersey, Detroit, and the Clippers, I'd say we have to win at least two to start the process of making the playoffs. 


And chances are we will have another *Schenscher Sighting!!*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles will be on the pregame show on NBATV EDITn comcast i meant...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

watching on YES! and hey, it's MARV on the road with the nets tonight!

and NBA TV is blacked out for me. whose feed are they using? lemme guess. the nets?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Im expecting Tyson to have a huge game on the boards tonight and hopefully get in double digit scoring if he does we win


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It's in Comcast HD for me but they can use whichever crew they want.

Nice move by Deng to the basket, beating Rjeff.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That should be a flagrant foul...He pulled Tyson's neck down...on the replay though, it didn't look too bad.

Still dangerous foul. Tyson to shoot two.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

It must be so embarrasing for Chandler to consistently take it to the basket, get fouled and brick the hell out of his fros.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Mindless turnovers..................


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> watching on YES! and hey, it's MARV on the road with the nets tonight!
> 
> and NBA TV is blacked out for me. whose feed are they using? lemme guess. the nets?


I'm getting it on NBA TV, but its an HD feed, which may or may not explain why you aren't gettin it.

Chicago feed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles is trying to hide his smile.

Tyson misses the flagrant foul.

Vince Carter with the runner. MISS. Nenad with the rebound. and Tyson fouls him.

RJeff jumper. MISS. Tyson with the board. Ben Gordon turns it over. Nets ball.

Kidd has it. to Vince drives in the lane. short. Krstic boards. putback GOOD
4-2 Nets

Gordon to Hinrich on bounce pass. three pointer GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd gets bumped by Gordon. called a foul. 

Kidd backs in fadeaway jumper MISS>

Hinrich screen and roll to Chandler. Tyson dunks it! 7-4 Bulls


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Hinrich/ Tyson pick and roll results with a Chandler dunk. Tyson 6 boards.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Ring it up! Gordon with a transition 3. 12-4 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd backs up Gordon. back to Rjeff. drives runner. MISS.

Gordon three. MISS. gets his own board. to Luol for the jam!.. 

Vince jumper. MISS Tyson boards. Gordon for three. GOOD!

We are playing very hard. Timeout Nets.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

our offensive execution has been very crisp. Hold off on the fouls and make them shoot jumpers and we'll be set.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic slices in the lane. MISS.

Gordon to Deng. in the corner. to Ben for three. MISS

Carter to Collins. backs in. to Vince. stripped by Kirk.

Deng spin move.. lays it up and in! what a play.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Its looking good spongy


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. spin move by deng was gorgeous!


(thanks tom)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls delay of game. 

Kidd jumper MISS.

Tyson boards. his seventh!!

Gordon off a screen by Tyson. bounce pass inside to Malik. turnaround jumper GOOD.

count it. Tyson gets called for another foul.

Deng gets called for a foul..

Rjeff. to Kidd for three. MISS.

Red Kerr breaks out the lozenges.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

(Johnny Red opening candywrapper)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila drives to the lane. running hook. MISS. tapped, nets board.

Rjeff hookshot GOOD.

Hinrich to Gordon dribbles, backs off. carries. traveling violation.. Nets ball.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nets announcer:

"ben gordon should save that move for the summer time, are you kidding me?"


:laugh:


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Deng has been able to finish tonight on his penetration.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter to Krstic, across the lane. hook and gets fouled by Songaila. will shoot two. makes the first.

misses the second. 16-7 Bulls 3:10 left.

Hinrich to Allen to Deng. runner in the lane. GOOD

18-7 

Vaughn to Carter, airball. 

Hinrich jumper right side. MISS.

Cliff Robinson. for three. MISS

bulls board. timeout Bulls. 18-7 Bulls 2 min left in the q.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Can I say Luol is a stud even tho I am not able to watch this game?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We need to keep driving to the basket, I'm loving what Luol is doing. He's being very agressive. 

I wish we would use glass a bit more too.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

*Schenscher Sighting*


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

luke schenscher or however you spell it.

Hinrich three. MISS

out of bounds. Chicago Bulls. 

Luol shot. GOOD... he is HOT.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

marv: that deng is on fire!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Schenscher with the asizzle


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Luol's Last 4 games are all double-doubles

24 and 10, 18 & 10, 17 & 15, 15 & 12.... and 2blks a game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter baseline jumper GOOD. 

Hinrich around a screen. to Duhon in the corner. Luke in the high post. inside to Darius for the easy layup.

oob. nets. Bulls ball

Hinrich around a screen. throws it up. MISS

Carter backs in, luke gets called for a foul after a spin move. will shoot two.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Good help by Schenscher who gets a bogus foul called on him. 


Am i the only one who notices that not only does Luke have his name on the jersey this game but he is also number 45, not 54 as he was during Cleveland. GO LUKE


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich holding for a play. Luke sets a screen.. crowd ooohs on a Kirk crossover.

It's not like he did anything spectacular. He had help on a screen and split defenders.

hinrich gets fouled. makes both FT's.

13 secs left. Vaughn inside the lane. to Krstic. jumper. GOOD. 24-12 Bulls. end of first.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

start of the second quarter. 

Duhon to Songaila. to Luke downlow. back to Duhon. Duhon around, jumper MISS>

Luke too aggressive called for the over the back.

Othella in for Luke.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic baseline. jumper MISS.

Duhon inside to othella, faces up jumper MISS>

Vaughn brings it up. to Krstic backs in, Duhon for the reach-in

a BS call btw.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic, spins baseline, layup GOOD. good quick move by Nenad.

handcheck foul on Antoine Wright.

Duhon inbounds. to Songaila. back to Duhon. up top drives, to Songaila. layup MISS.

Songaila gets called for another foul. Nocioni comes in. Kidd has it. Duhon knocks the ball away.

Duhon for three. GOOD. transition!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd misses a jumper. tapped out to the Nets. 

Krstic jumper GOOD.

Duhon backs in. knocked loose. nets ball.

Krstic is too quick for Othella.....YIKES. baseline slam.

Hinrich jumper MISS.

Kidd has it. pass gets stolen. we cough it right back and Rjeff gets the slam. timeout Bulls.

27-20


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson is the only one who can defend Nenad..

Nocioni airs a three point shot.

Kidd to Cliff, 20 foot jumper GOOD

Songaila backs in, throws it out of bounds.

Kidd lobs it to Krstic. lays it in.

Hinrich, to Malik Allen jumper MISS.

Kidd inside to Krstic. 

corner three GOOD for the Rjeff.

Nocioni to to Alen to Hinrich. back to Allen for the dunk.

three by Hinrich.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni. for three. MISS. airball

tyson boards, three by Andres GOOD.

Rjeff comes back and jumper GOOD.

Hinrich to Gordon downlow. to Allen drives. spins hook. MISS. tentative on that shot.

Kidd for three. GOOD

Hinrich has it up top jumper. blocked by Kidd. tv timeout.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Very passive first half for Gordon.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

kirkisgod said:


> Schenscher with the asizzle


I think Schenscher's going to stick. He needs to bulk up but he's got pretty good basketball IQ and a decent set of skills for a 7 footer. I'm surprised he was so statistically underwhelming in the NBDL.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Schenscher is the secret. They made their run with him out of the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik Allen jumper baseline. MISS. 

Luke has it.

Nocioni three. GOOD

Krstic. to Kidd to Rjeff. Krstic to Cliff jumper GOOD.

Hinrich, to Gordon on the curl. MISS.

Gordon fouls Richard Jefferson.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

"The Secret's" first NBA free throw attempt is coming up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich drives, 

kicks to Nocioni, jumper MISS.

Cliff Robinson gets called for the over the back.

Hinrich to Duhon, to Allen. to Luke inside. Luke gets fouled. Carter complains.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

he is the other guy other than Tyson who can try to contain Krstic. he stopped him from taking a jumper and hopefully we can keep a body on him.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

He's got the jitters!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Collins was the one who fouled him btw.

He misses BOTH FT's.. he's officially a bull.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic backs in, Carter for three. 

Krstic inside drives and dunks the ball.

Hinrich dribbles out. to Allen. jumper MISS

Krstic turns it over. to Duhon. around a screen to Tyson. handoff to Hinrich inside to Allen, drives called for the offensive foul. charging, Krstic drew it.

Antoine Wright baseline jumper MISS.

Duhon dribbles to Luke, bounce pass to Hinrich, dribbles runner GOOD

Carter has it. inside to Kidd. pass to Krstic. layup GOOD.

Duhon to Malik in the corner. baseline jumper MISS.

Kidd tobehind the back bounce pass. to Collins jumper MISS

Antoine Wright fouls.

Hinrich holds for the last shot.

to Duhon back to Hinrich, jumper.

OOB Bulls ball. .5 secs left. 

nocioni in for Luke

Noc fadeaway jumper GOOD. before the buzzer.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Malik Allen is absolutely garbage today. I know Tyson is supposedly in foul trouble, but why does Allen remain out there. He mas missed everything hes taken, he has no presence on the boards at the moment, and he just committed a charge.

Noc with a shot at the Buzzer, Bulls trail 44-42 at the half.

NJ 12 32 44
Chi 24 18 42

Allen 2-9, 3 rebounds 4 points


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

what a terrible second half by the Bulls. 34-18 run by the Nets.

Krstic is having the same type game like he had against the Knicks. He's well on his way from having a season high. 28 points last year.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh have I mentioned, Allen has managed to play all 24 minutes tonight so far? Tyson had 12.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luol hasn't played much in the second quarter. I'm not sure why, he was on fire the first q.

malik just has to make those OPEN jumpers..That's his strength and obviously he's not feeling it. He needs to pass it up to someone else.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben needs to step it up as well, 1-7 is just unacceptable. 

Vince, Kidd and Rjeff haven't really played that hard. they let Nenad do his thing. I'm sure the trio will step up their game and we just have to play with them.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben needs to toughen up physically. On nights like these where he's struggling from the field he can't continue to shy away from contact. I'm just sick of these half a**ed attempts at layups and flat out refusing to take it to the basket.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

things are going to get pretty ugly if Carter, Jefferson an Kidd start stepping up like they're supposed to...

how you let an opponent shoot like 90% from the field is completely unacceptable.
but what are you supposed to do when they keep sticking off balance jumpers???


anyway, as has already been said -- Deng was shooting hot in the first quarter, no reason to go away from that
Loul is going to have to get more shots if they want to pull out of this one


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter drives baseline and lays it in.

Hinrich drives, to Tyson, inside to Gordon, baseline reverse off the glass.

Three by Vince. GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon dribbles around, to Malik floater. MISS.

Hinrich pushes it to Gordon screen, foul on Krstic. 

Hinrich to Deng jumper GOOD. 

Vince to Krstic jumper MISS.

Hinrich dribbles backs off. around a screen, pull up jumper GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter jumper GOOD.

Hinrich for three MISS. Rjeff boards.

Vince in the lane. over Hinrich. MISS

Hinrich fouls Vince. will shoot two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich brings it up. to Deng. Gordon bounce pass to Songaila. tipped. recovered. 

Deng baseline, jumper blocked.

Carter spin move. layup MISS.

Hinrich around a screen, layup over Kidd GOOD.

Rjeff runs the floor on the transition. blocked by Tyson. goaltending called.

Deng to Hinrich. Songaila baseline jumper GOOD.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd to Carter to Jefferson. to Collins to Jefferson. tipped stolen. by Hinrich 

Hinrich on the fastbreak. layup GOOD.

Songaila drives. Krstic. blocked it. jumphook MISS.

Kidd to Jefferson inside to Krstic. Tyson jumps on top of him foul.

56 all.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey *spongyfungy!*, appreciate the play-by-play, cbs.sportsline.com doesn't seem to be at it's best tonight. Feel free to throw in a score every once in a while!

Thanks!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Krstic to the line.

makes the first. and the second. So they are using Tom and Red 

Songaila blocked by Krstic.
Kidd jumper MISS. Tyson boards.
Hinrich to Duhon back to Hinrich. 

Duhon fakes the three. goes for the two. MISS. tapped Tyson has it. Hinrich with the three. MISS

Hinrich to Duhon to Luol on the break. jumper GOOD.

technical foul on Tyson.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Songalia to Duhon for three is good. 61 a piece.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

Nenad's jumper makes it 63-61 and he ties a season high with 25.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd shoots the T.
Krstic scores.

61-58. 

Hinrich penetrates, foul called on Jason Collins.

Songaila to Duhon for three GOOD. 61 all.

Krstic on the block downlow. spins on Songaila. tipped MISS. 

Duhon to Kirk. back to Duhon. for three. MISS

Rjeff to Krstic shot GOOD. 61-63 Nets

Songaila to Duhon baslein bounce pass to Nocioni, gets fouled. TV timeout.

2:49 left in the quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

2:11 on the clock. my bad.

Nocioni will shoot two. makes the first and misses the second.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd for three. Collins boards. stolen by Deng

Hinrich brings it up. to Luol for three. MISS

Kidd drives. gets fouled by nocioni. 62-63 Nets


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd two shots.

misses the first. and hits the second.

64-62 Nets

Duhon brings it up.Songaila up top handoff to Duhon. duhon drives. to Nocioni. inside for the dunk and 1!

makes it. tied 64


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rjeff for three MISS. Hinrich boards. but is out of bounds. no foul on the play...

Robinson runner MISS.

Duhon to Hinrich back to Duhon. pass almost lost. Hinrich recovers. to Nocioni for three. GOOD!

Rjeff spins but Luol gets called for the foul. will shoot two. 

68-66 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

13 seconds left.

Hinrich drives, layup MISS.

Rjeff buzzer three MISS.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben better step up in these final 12 minutes!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

piped in noise.

Vaughn brings it up. to Robinson hiugh. to Nenad. Rjeff posting up. defensive three seconds called on the Bulls.

FT good by Rjeff. 

Kidd back in for the Vaughn.

Jefferson has it drives.dunks. but misses. 

Songaila back to Hinrich. got fouled by Kidd.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Ben better step up in these final 12 minutes!


 exactly!

Rjeff swung at the ball while swinging on the rim...

Nocioni just jumped in front for the rebound against Krstic. Krstic over the back..

Duhon called for carries.

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">10:37</td><td> NJ - V. Carter offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">10:37</td><td> NJ - V. Carter misses a layup</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">10:41</td><td> NJ - V. Carter offensive rebound</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">10:41</td><td> NJ - V. Carter misses a layup</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">10:41</td><td> NJ - V. Carter misses a layup</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Kirk drives. misses layup. Songaila boards. misses the layup. gets his own miss. fouled by Cliff. 68-67 

will shoot two. makes both. 70-69 Bulls

Deng gets fouled on the drive. splits FT's 71-69 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter for three. MISS. Krstic boards and dunks.

career high for the Net.

Nets are over the limit. foul on Antoine Wright.

Deng to shoot. makes the first 72-71 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng makes the second 73-71 

Kidd brings it up. lost it. to Hinrich. knocked from behind. Songaila recovered. hook MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

traveling called on Rjeff. TV timeout.

Hinrich brings it up.to Nocioni. to Deng jumper GOOD. 75-72

Carter jumper is good. 75-74.

Hinrich to Duhon outside to Deng drives around the lane. to nocioni for three. GOOD!

Carter spins drives. miss but fouled by Kirk. will shoot two.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

makes the first.

and the second. 78-75 Bulls
7:30 left

Duhon dribbles arounbd to Nocioni. jumper MISS. kept alive. by Deng, nets board. 

Krstic floater. MISS. Kidd boards

Kidd three. MISS. Tyson boards

Deng to Duhon Duhon dribbles through the lane, drives, floater. Andres boards. MISS. 24 second violation on the Bulls

6:30. 78-75 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Can the bulls pull off a win? I sure hope so.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben sat with 5 mins. left in the 3rd and hasn't been back since. Guess I wasn't the only one incredibly frustrated with this play.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Why doesnt skiles put gordon on?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kidd brings it up. to Carter around the screen. to Collins..

Hinrich gets called for another foul.

Carter runner MISS.

on the break. Nocioni drives and dunks the ball! from Kirk

Kidd has it to Krstic on the block posts up.

holding on Tyson Chandler. 

Wright layup. blocked by Chandler! 

80-75 Bulls

Tyson to shoot two. splits a pair


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter makes good on both. Duhon on top to Noc back to Duhon.

Noc inside hook. goaltending called on the Nets.

Jefferson to Carter. to WRight baseline jumper MISS.

Hinrich drives floater RIMs in. 85-77 Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nocioni is having a nice scoring game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We've consistently attacked the rim today - so good to see that.

Our SFs tonight


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

4 minutes to go 8 point lead, we can't blow this one.

The damn Knicks won their second straight, nothing to get in a fuss about but 2 of their next 3 are against Charlotte and ATL


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter runner. MISS

Duhon has it. to Noc jumper MISS TOO EARLY!!!!!!!!!

Carter to Krstic to Rjeff spins GOOD and 1.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, work the clock PLEASE.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

y do i get the feeling for how good our sfs been tonight, noicioni is going to do something stupid to lose us the game lol


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rjeff misses the FT.

Duhon floater MISS..Rjeff boards. 

Rjeff jumper MISS. Tyson rebounds.

Duhon for a quick open three. MISS

WHY ARE WE SHOOTING SO EARLY in the shotclock. 

Duhon needs to curb it. 79-85 2:35 left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DAMN that was Mchale-esque by Noce


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni up and under! fake layup GOOD!!!

Deng boards a net miss. 2 minutes left 87-79 Bulls.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hey looks like we might have one!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni baseline jump hook MISS.

Robinson three. MISS.

Duhon to Kirk. dribbles it out.

Kirk drives gets it stripped away. fouled by Kidd. 

1:14 left.

88-79 Bulls. Kirk makes the second. 89-79 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon nearly pissed this game away, trying for the daggers very early in the shotclock. ... If the Nets made those transition buckets, we'd probably be looking at a close game.

Carter spins, layup GOOD.

Hinrich to Deng to Nocioni on the break. Rjeff almost stole it. OOB Bulls ball.
Kirk has it. loses. it. Carter grabs it at the baseline. Hinrich recovers to Tyson back to Kirk ball moves around. Duhon has it. and buries the three.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

The epitimy of the Bulls season, can't get fouls called against them!

This might be the first time ever that a team is mad that they aren't getting enough fouls called against them


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter to Collins for the dunk.

Kirk has the ball and gets fouled. 92-83


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Somewhat good game by the Bulls. Noce and Deng were our all-stars. Where the hell was Ben?????

No where to be seen today. Must have pissed Skiles off in practice or something.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Carter drives layup MISS. gets his own board and scores. Deng runs away but Carter catches up and grabs his shorts. splits FT's

carter runner MISS but fouled. 23.5 secs left 95-85


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice win, if we can get a win tommorow maybe we can get back into the hunt. Our Bulls have really got to get mean man.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> Where the hell was Ben?????
> 
> No where to be seen today. Must have pissed Skiles off in practice or something.


Oh, it was definitely his ON COURT play that p*ssed off Skiles. 

I would've had a beef with the benching had Skiles NOT put him back if were struggling w/ Du in, but we weren't.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Somewhat good game by the Bulls. Noce and Deng were our all-stars. Where the hell was Ben?????
> 
> No where to be seen today. Must have pissed Skiles off in practice or something.


Why when it comes to Gordon do people say things like this, everyone else played well, he didn't.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> Somewhat good game by the Bulls. Noce and Deng were our all-stars. Where the hell was Ben?????
> 
> No where to be seen today. Must have pissed Skiles off in practice or something.


Of course it's Skiles being unreasonable again. Couldn;t have had anything to do with his 2-8 in the 25 minutes he played tonight, could it?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Talk about a poor game by the Bulls -----> Chapu top scorer :biggrin: 

A win is a win!

:banana:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

we did not play good ball. If we want to compete against the Pistons, we have to do better than tonight. Krstic had a crazy good night. a career high..

we are lucky the trio did not have great games. The ball bounced our way many many times. 

Nocioni was the savior tonight. He made some easy baskets and Luol drained some nice shots.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice games by Nocioni, Deng and Hinrich. Chandler had some rebounds. 

We needed this win even though I think we miss the playoffs.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Hustle said:


> Why when it comes to Gordon do people say things like this, everyone else played well, he didn't.


It's funny how the article about the Skiles and Ben fued that everybody originally called crap...has suddenly grown crediable in people's minds. It's like people forget the article had no facts in it, so now everything involving Ben has to do with him fueding with Skiles.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> we did not play good ball. If we want to compete against the Pistons, we have to do better than tonight. Krstic had a crazy good night. a career high..
> 
> we are lucky the trio did not have great games. The ball bounced our way many many times.
> 
> Nocioni was the savior tonight. He made some easy baskets and Luol drained some nice shots.


Looked like good games by Noc, Deng, Tyson, & Kirk tonight, with solid contributions from Duhon. Darius, Malik, and Ben looked to have less stellar nights, though the 6 assists from Ben at least show he was looking to contribute in other ways than just scoring.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm just trying to say here's supposed to be our go-to guy of sorts, and tonight he was not hitting his shots. I know Skiles is the type of guy to bench his guys early and often, I just thought he could have let Gordon play through his mistakes. Anyway, great win tonight. I hope to god we go and kick some Detroit basketball *** tomorrow!!

GO BULLS!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

PLAYOFFS HERE WE COME!! (HOPEFULLY :biggrin


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you know it was a good game when all the nets "plays of the game" type "awards" were all bulls plays. 

:biggrin:

the nocioni up and under was the dunkin' donuts "play of the game".

the kirk/nocioni fastbreak? that was freakin' awesome. that got something. 

really solid win. congrats to noc on the career high 24!! :rbanana: :rbanana:

deng was feelin' it. why he sat in the second just mystifies me, but glad they went back to what was workin'.

happy for the team tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wynn said:


> Looked like good games by Noc, Deng, Tyson, & Kirk tonight, with solid contributions from Duhon. Darius, Malik, and Ben looked to have less stellar nights, though the 6 assists from Ben at least show he was looking to contribute in other ways than just scoring.


 If we play like this tommorow, the Pistons will eat us alive. The nets came off a demoralizing loss against the kings yesterday. 

I hope we step it up tommorow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

PowerWoofer said:


> Somewhat good game by the Bulls. Noce and Deng were our all-stars. Where the hell was Ben?????
> 
> No where to be seen today. Must have pissed Skiles off in practice or something.


 Ben played like crap.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow, seems weird that Noc set his career high with 24 tonight. It is not unusual for him to have 16-20 points in a game, so it seems weird that he has not 27, 28 point outliers somewhere in there


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Hustle said:


> Nice win, if we can get a win tommorow maybe we can get back into the hunt. Our Bulls have really got to get mean man.


We are unstoppable in home games when we've had the previous night off and the opponent is on the second half of a back-to-back.

Unfortunately, we've only got two of those left -- 3/24 vs the Hornets and 4/8 vs. the Sixers.

On the flip side, we've got a ridiculous SEVEN road games as the second half of a back-to-back the rest of the way. That's brutal.

But great energy tonight in a must-win, esp. from the small forwards.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_**Nocioni, Bulls keep Nets struggling**



CHICAGO (Ticker) -- By being aggressive, Chicago Bulls forward Andres Nocioni delivered another blow to the struggling New Jersey Nets. 

*Nocioni scored a career-high 29 points and led a fourth-quarter surge as the Bulls ended their woes against the Nets with a 95-87 victory. 

After taking just seven shots and scoring just two points in his previous two games, Nocioni was much more active Tuesday. The Argentine made 9-of-14 shots and four of the Bulls' 10 3-pointers. 

Nocioni's dunk with 6:01 remaining sparked a decisive 11-4 surge that gave the Bulls an 89-79 lead with 74 seconds to go. He added two jumpers in the burst and scored nine points in the fourth quarter. *

Kirk Hinrich and Luol Deng scored 22 points apiece for the Bulls, who stopped an eight-game losing streak against the Nets. 

The trio of Nocioni, Hinrich and Deng were the only players to reach double figures for Chicago (27-33), which trails Milwaukee by 2 1/2 games for the Eastern Conference's final playoff berth. 

In losing for the fifth time in six games, the Nets started and finished poorly. New Jersey missed 17 of its first 20 shots to fall behind by double digits, then misfired on 15 of its first 18 attempts in the fourth quarter, when Chicago took control. 

Nenad Krstic scored a career-high 29 points and Vince Carter added 25 for New Jersey (32-28), which had its lead in the Atlantic Division over Philadelphia reduced to 1 1/2 games. 

After a dismal first quarter in which they scored just 12 points, the Nets shot 83 percent (15-of-18) in the second period to take a 44-42 lead into the break. 

_


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls Highlights

warning Nocioni Heavy.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Bulls Highlights
> 
> warning Nocioni Heavy.


Thanks!


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

That Nocioni catch-and-shoot at the end of the 1st half was the single most exciting play I've seen from the Bulls since last year against the Knicks that ended the game with the steal, fast break, and Eddie finish. :clap:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> Wow, seems weird that Noc set his career high with 24 tonight. It is not unusual for him to have 16-20 points in a game, so it seems weird that he has not 27, 28 point outliers somewhere in there


Well, Noc did have 25 and 18 in Game One of the first round against the Wizards last season.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks so much spongy mate u are a life saver


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> If we play like this tommorow, the Pistons will eat us alive. The nets came off a demoralizing loss against the kings yesterday.
> 
> I hope we step it up tommorow.


I get the feeling that no matter how we play today, the Piston will eat us alive. Let's just enjoy this win while we can!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Well, Noc did have 25 and 18 in Game One of the first round against the Wizards last season.


Hehe. The "Happy Birthday" game.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I get the feeling that no matter how we play today, the Piston will eat us alive. Let's just enjoy this win while we can!


We generally play the Pistons pretty tough and match up well with them.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> We generally play the Pistons pretty tough and match up well with them.


True, excepting the "Laughing Rasheed" game. Last season we actually surprised them and won. Coming off of a game last night, with them sitting since Saturday..... I'm not getting too ment out of shape either way based on the outcome of this bout.


----------

